# Wonderfest? Anyone out there?



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

My Cousins went Camping, and almost all my Online friends are at Wonderfest. I have not received any e-mail in 2 days now. Am I all alone in this galaxy?

Is there anyone who brought a Laptop to WF that can give us some updates on what going on? :freak:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

GTo over to the Polar Lights board, there's a thread of pictures from the model contest!


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks, they are great pieces!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm still here. I think. I'm not sure.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Me too !
Beautiful day out !
I think I may just go outside and play! :wave:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm somewhere other than else. :thumbsup:


----------



## Leet (Dec 1, 2000)

I see the Scorpion from Nemesis was used appropriately.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm back. Just got home w/"jagdson" and going to sit down to dinner here in a little while, then drive him down to the bus station. 

Had a _great_ time! There was the usual silliness associated with WonderFest, as well as lots of reunions w/those great folks I hung out with from last year, as well as lots of new folks met. Didn't have hardly any money for models, but did manage to pick up the "Slipstream Models" Mk II Viper in 1/72 scale. Nothing Trek related, tho, as I literally had about $50 to spend in the Dealer's Room. Next year, tho.... 

Took lots of pics and have a few stories I'll share later on this week. Hate that you couldn't make it, Tom! You would have had a great time and fit in well with the other two dozen or so folks using canes or riding around in wheel chairs. And I guarantee we could have kept you good and numbed up so that you felt no pain!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Griff- Slipstream? Is that the Scifi models viper?


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

F91 said:


> Griff- Slipstream? Is that the Scifi models viper?


That picture of the SciFi Viper(I thought) caught my eye too, especially since mine just arrived Wednesday!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

F91 said:


> Griff- Slipstream? Is that the Scifi models viper?


Yessir. It's a sweet kit, too! It'll be the first non-Trek, non-1/2500 scale ships I'll do work on once I start on it later this week.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks for posting that link to the pics. I REALLY like the shuttle/runabout diorama. The NASA shuttle was a nice touch for the "floor". Really nice work (I'll even forgive the blatant Type-F inaccuracies).


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> Took lots of pics and have a few stories I'll share later on this week. Hate that you couldn't make it, Tom! You would have had a great time and fit in well with the other two dozen or so folks using canes or riding around in wheel chairs. And I guarantee we could have kept you good and numbed up so that you felt no pain!



LOL, glad you had a good time. As I feel now, I could have went. I can walk without the Cane now. Just need it for climbing stairs. But I didn't want to take the chance.

Next year though, I will make every effort. :hat:


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I gave a buddy 30$ to get me one, so, when we hook up, I should have 1 too. Along with the 1/48 I ordered in March.



Griffworks said:


> Yessir. It's a sweet kit, too! It'll be the first non-Trek, non-1/2500 scale ships I'll do work on once I start on it later this week.


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

Rich,

Tony managed to get one of the little Vipers for you, but they charged more than $30 at the table--something like $40, but Tony can be more exact.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks Steve, Haven't talked to Tony yet. The advertised price was 30$, sorry to hear it wasn't actually that! BTW, Your Wolverine looked superb. How did the NW contingent make out?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I can confirm they were $40. I can also confirm they're worth that $40, tho I'm a bit disappointed in the decals the thing comes with. I had hoped for a bit of variety where ship names were concerned, as well as some alternate markings. It does, at least, have markings for three different pilots: Starbuck, Apollo and the third is "Capt Ramond Lai - 'Raygun'". Jim "JBOT Decals" Botaitis said he's going to offer some alternative decals for this one and I'm going to try and talk him in to making sure that the Battlestar _Pegasus_ name is included on his sheet so I can make one for the episode that I hope we'll get in this second season - a version of "Living Legend" wherein we see Commander Cain and his _Pegasus_.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Well, that's nice to know Griff. I agree, JBOT makes some of the finest decals out there. I'll have to compare the casting to my Desanto viper and my as yet recieved MKII.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

There's a 1/72 scale classic BSG Shuttle in-production that I hope we'll see before the end of year, as well. Two pre-production castings were at WonderFest and it looks sweet!


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

Hey Jeff 
Do you have a link to the company that is selling the viper I must have missed it or they were sold out by the time I got there on Sat. I did p/u some other BSG items 
Thanks,
Ham1963 (John)


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Hey, dude! I kept an eye out for you at the Unofficial Pool & Pizza Party Saturday evening as well as in the chaos that was the Dealers Room, but never saw you. Was looking forward to meeting you...

The kit was available in very limited quantities - Starship Modeler only had 14 available. I was lucky enough to have been in the right place at the right time and snagged one. The boxart says "Slipstream Models", but the instruction sheet says "SciFi Models". I don't recall meeting "SciFi Models" at WonderFest, tho would have liked to. Especially after seeing the kit! Guess he's another who didn't make the Pool Party nor up to the BlapSuite. 

Anyhow, here's a link to the SciFi Models site: http://www.scifimodels.com/forum/portal.php It really is a sweet kit and I highly recommend it!


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

Jeff I guess that next time we need exchange photos I was also looking forward in meeting you guys I could not get there till late on Sat. I was at the Scfi Modeler's table and I guess that they were sold out by the time I got there. There is always next year.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

SciFi Modeler had a table? I guess I missed that!  I know that Tracy of Federation Models had a buildup on his table, but I don't think he had any. Starship Modeler - http://starshipmodeler.com/ - was the only vendor I knew of that had some for sale. 

Anyhow, I plan to get at least one more, if not two more. And the shuttle. And there was an under-construction master for a 1/72 scale Cylon Raider from the new series, as well....


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hey Rich! Your gonna love it!

Great little model! very detailed with more parts than you would expect for the size. 

I got one as well....I'm thinking a dio with in the launch tube with super bright led's in the engines! 

We had a blast! *YOU! gotta go next year!*


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Troy, glad you got one, Tony said mine was the last one!
I don't think I'll ever go to Wonderfest, it's just "not my bag, baby".


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

My fault I ment Starship Modeler they were across from Cult's table. I did p/u a 1/16 viper from them.


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

*Now F-91 how do yo know unless you try it?*


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

F91 said:


> Troy, glad you got one, Tony said mine was the last one!
> I don't think I'll ever go to Wonderfest, it's just "not my bag, baby".


Rich, 

You mentioned a while back that you guys have your own "wonderfest" at Galaxy Hobbies, right? I'll guess a contest room with some SciFi/Fantasy/Horror entries, some great deals on kits and maybe an hour or two of hangin' out w/folks you've known for a couple years BSin' and such. 

Now, imagine something along those lines w/a dealers room that has almost every kit currently available, lots that used to be available years ago - and for pretty reasonable prices in most cases! - , a few that'll be available in a few months and some few exclusives. The Dealers Room at WonderFest is so big that for you to get a really good look at everything that every dealer is selling will take you at least two hours in a straight walk-thru where you don't stop to BS or make a purchase. There are also vendors there that don't have an online presence or you can only get their product thru a re-seller, like Federation Models, for instance. Now, imagine all that, plus, you get to hang out with all the folks at the various forums you visit and talk models or whatever hits ya'll's fancy while drinking your favorite libation, eating pizza & cheesecake and digging in to the "Parts Pit" of stuff dumped on a large, round table! 

Dude, you are _soooo_ missing out! Putting faces to names is just DaBomb. Especially when it's folks you've swapped emails, PM's and kits/money with over the years that you'll quite literally _never meet otherwise_. Ain't nuthin' like it in my experience. Have you taken the time to read all the "Top Ten Things Said" at WonderFest or in Blap's Room? Most of those are inside jokes that'll make you laugh so hard you spew a beverage or make you laugh so hard that you've got to run to the bathroom. 

Without meaning to sound personal, it really is _your loss if you never make at least one WonderFest_. You miss a lot of great times when you miss a WonderFest.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

It is my loss, love to meet everyone, but I just can't see it.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Why not, dude? If it's money, set a goal like "I'm going to start saving $50 a month starting right now for WonderFest 2007!" or stuff along those lines. If you feel it's too expensive to fly, check out your options for driving. The COMMIES drove from Colorado to Louisville in two days. Prolly be... four or five days from Seattle? Kind of long to make it much of a fun trip, but you could perhaps angle for making it a long family vacation or such and stop at a few places along the way. 

For the hotel, if you're flying in w/o the family you just hook up with a couple other dudes that want to stay about the same amount of time (I recommend Thursday night thru Sunday night) and split the cost. You can get four folks in to those rooms fairly easily w/the roll-away beds that they offer. Divide the cost of the room by four and it comes out pretty damned cheap. 

Food is a bit of a hard one, but the hotel restaurants prices are pretty reasonable. Especially for the portions they give. They have a great breakfast buffet, too. There are also plenty of folks you could get to give you a ride or get you to pick something up for them at a fast food place. 

I've already started saving up for next year so that I've got more than $50 to spend in the dealers room....


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I really want to attend one of these years.

It isn't the cost - it's the schedule. I was actually planning to attend Wonderfest this year - looked into the flights, hotel reservations, etc. But, alas, come April my production schedule changed and many new things were added to the plate and I was not able to attend.

A few years ago, I was able to combine business with pleasure while in Seattle. I had a few precious hours of free time before needing to be at SeaTac to return home, and was able to briefly attend (for less than an hour) the sci-fi model show at Galaxy Hobby in Lynnwood, WA, which is unofficially referred to as "Wonderfest West". I enjoyed it immensely, but it was all too brief.

Well, maybe next year!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Rich,

Its not as bad as you think.....There are many types who attend Wonderfest and its not like a IPMS thing.....just the judging part ...hehehehehe

Where else could you buy one of these!


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

Hey Fluke sorry that I missed you. I was looking forward in picking your brain on my U-Boat. Well at least there is always next year.
Ham:wave:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Yeh me too  ....I think we all missed out on seing a lot of folks we didn't even know were there, plus there is not enough time to meet everyone.

I didn't allways ware my FLUKE badge with the scrat pic on it.....and Sunday night over at some suite where some of the gang was hanging out...after a few of these crazy test tube shooter thingy's that looked like antifreeze and tasted like WWII german jet fuel...I didn't know my name! :freak: hic!

BUT! as one who suffers from *A*dvance *M*odelers *S*yndrome I saw that night that those tubes would make awseome nacell type thing so I put a few empties in my pocket.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Fluke, you must be talking about over at Don's suite.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

And Rich, just keep an open mind about it.


It's a blast.
The dealers room.
The demos
The guest speakers
The contest room
The hanging out after hours with like minded people.

Where else you going to find a hotel full of people that like to build and talk kits?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

TAY666 said:


> Fluke, you must be talking about over at Don's suite.


Who're the folks in this pic, please? I know Coby Loran & Chris Doll and have seen the tall gentleman on the far right in the white t-shirt, but don't know his name, either. Curious to put names to faces, if possible.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Griff, Fluke is between Coby and Chris.
Trevor, I'll keep an open mind, but I tell ya, I do get to do stuff like that, every month if I want. 3 of the guys in the picture are in our scifi club. The contest at Galaxy hobby, while not as big, is pretty darn competitive. Did you finish your bear in time?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

OUCH!

See...what did I tell you....I had my hand up to my ears cuz of the voices I wuz hearing......later I saw elves and ferries......or was that some of the guest?

I sure hope that no one has pics of me in my underware on the railing yelling
"I'm the king of the world!"

From what I remember we had some fun!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Voices? I thought it was fleas!!!!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Both I think....:freak:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

F91 said:


> Griff, Fluke is between Coby and Chris.
> Trevor, I'll keep an open mind, but I tell ya, I do get to do stuff like that, every month if I want. 3 of the guys in the picture are in our scifi club. The contest at Galaxy hobby, while not as big, is pretty darn competitive. Did you finish your bear in time?


Thanks, Rich. 

Who're the other folks? There's a dude to the far left, pointing at the guy in the white t-shirt who's also unnamed. There's a chick to Chris Doll's left and another unnamed dude has his back to the camera. Always kewel to put names to faces, y'know...?


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

The one in white is Don (sorry can't remember his last name.) Usually hangs out with Dice and Scott Johanson.
Can't help with the other two since I suck with names. Will have to send my daughter in to help me.
I know the guy pointing also hangs out with Don and Chinxy and the rest of the crew.
The one with his back to the camera I belive drove down from Toronto, but again I suck with names.
I know Thad was off to the right out of the shot as well.

This was all on the second floor balcony in the corner of the courtyard.
There was also a gathering on the first floor area of the courtyard right below it.
With Crazy Joe's crew, and most of the Cultman's crew.
We could also see goings-on up on the balcony, belive it was Blappy's party.

Sunday night is always the rowdie night.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

OK Kewel. I definitely recognized Don, tho never knew his name. We did "Make It & Take It" at the same time twice last year and chatted a bit between kids. Seemed like a kewel guy. He was also in the hotel lounge Friday night when we were doing Ugly Shirt Friday and wearing an Ugly Shirt, but when I turned around to buy him a drink, he disappeared on me. Maybe next year, 'cause he was wearing one that Friday night, too. 

Too bad we didn't get a chance to talk, "TAY". I was staying in Blappy's room with the Canadian Crew as the Token American and hung out pretty exclusively w/the Starship Modeler crowd, tho did hit one or two other small groups Saturday night.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Couple kewel things from WonderFest that I've not seen mentioned here yet....

Saturday, Andrew Probert had a 2 hour presentation in one of the upstairs rooms. During his presentation he talked about a lot of stuff. One of the things he mentioned was that the Rec Deck along the starboard aft rim section of the Refit was originally supposed to be a tiered room. There was to be a bar at the top (on about Deck 6, I think) with a series of small levels of tables, a winding path with a sort of stream next to it and a meeting area at the bottom that was in a 20' wide strip along the outer rim. Pretty kewel. 
Next up was that the Romulan Warbird from TNG was actually painted shades of gray. You should've heard the collective gasp in the room. Prolly all the folks who'd painted theirs baby-puke green. :twisted: 

One of the other really kewel things that Mr. Probert shared with us was that the Ferengi Marauder had both a "drop ship" on the underside forward section (as a lot of folks already know) and that the forward section actually was meant to extended further forward with a sort of "grapple" built in to the section that was designed for ramming in to a ships hull, locking the Marauder in place. There's also a large crew door built in to the lower piece that's clearly seen on the studio model pics Mr. Probert showed us. Too bad it was never used.... 

Pretty kewel stuff.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Griffworks said:


> Too bad we didn't get a chance to talk, "TAY". I was staying in Blappy's room with the Canadian Crew as the Token American and hung out pretty exclusively w/the Starship Modeler crowd, tho did hit one or two other small groups Saturday night.


One of these years we will stop and visit with the SM crowd at the pool.
Just don't really know anyone out there yet, so we don't feel comfortable just barging in.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> Next up was that the Romulan Warbird from TNG was actually painted shades of gray. You should've heard the collective gasp in the room. Prolly all the folks who'd painted theirs baby-puke green. :twisted:


I knew about that one. The camera makes it look green when it was filmed. Kind of like how the Original TOS Enterprise was painted Aircraft Grey, and it showed up a Light blue on the show.

That argument came up at one of the Model shows I went to. The Maquis raider I have is done in a green, and some guy asked why it isn’t grey. I told him the story about the Romulan ship and he looked at me with those Deer in headlights look. LOL

He didn’t question my Paint choice any further.


----------



## EVIL3 (Jun 22, 2003)

TAY666 said:


> The one in white is Don (sorry can't remember his last name.) Usually hangs out with Dice and Scott Johanson.
> Can't help with the other two since I suck with names. Will have to send my daughter in to help me.
> I know the guy pointing also hangs out with Don and Chinxy and the rest of the crew.
> The one with his back to the camera I belive drove down from Toronto, but again I suck with names.
> ...


Name time I guess?

From right to left.

Don, not sure who the woman is, Coby Loran, Fluke, Chris Doll, Bill Barto, and I don't remember the last guys name that is facing away from the camera but TAY is right in that he is from Toronto.


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

The woman on the my immediate left is Lynn Birks - Joe Graziano's wife. She's one of the Seattle contingent and a highly skilled figure modeler.

That night was HILARIOUS. I don't remember laughing that much in such a short stretch.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*left out*

Drat, Figgers I 'd miss the good stuff.

I had to leave 7:30 in the friggin. AM to get back to Raleigh for a long promised cook-out. 10 hrs at 80mph.

Hope to be more sociable next time.

Lou


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Chris is right Lynn does AWESOME work! 

Chris Doll was talking in some strange language that night :freak: 

Can't wait till next year! :hat:


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

We had a blast! My little boy liked to press the floor buttons for everyone getting on the elevator. One of my best Wonderfest memories was when Andrew Probert got on the elevator and told my son, "Beam Me Up". I know I was grinning like an idiot.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

fluke said:


> Chris is right Lynn does AWESOME work!
> 
> Chris Doll was talking in some strange language that night :freak:
> 
> Can't wait till next year! :hat:


 I was , as usual, wrong. 4 of the people in that group photo are from our little clan.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

fluke said:


> Chris is right Lynn does AWESOME work!
> 
> Chris Doll was talking in some strange language that night :freak:
> 
> Can't wait till next year! :hat:


Was he doing his Yoda impersonation or something? 

You're another dude I'd like to meet sometime, Fluke. Maybe next year...?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Sure thing Griff...I owe you a beer in the lizard lounge! :drunk: hic!

Wonderfest needs more Model building gals....The male to female ratio is too icky for my taste!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Well, there were all those teeny-bopper volleyball players running around all over the place.
Though, they were all too young for me to look at, a few had some nice looking mothers working on their tans in the afternoons.

And those kids tying up the elevators at night were really annoying


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

TAY666 said:


> Well, there were all those teeny-bopper volleyball players running around all over the place.
> Though, they were all too young for me to look at, a few had some nice looking mothers working on their tans in the afternoons.
> 
> And those kids tying up the elevators at night were really annoying



Great.... Thanks. Now rub it in more that I couldn't go by telling there were MILF's there! :freak:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Dude! There were a _loooot_ of MILF's there! 

Bunches of cute girls for your sons, too.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Salt on a Wound!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Griffworks said:


> Dude! There were a _loooot_ of MILF's there!
> 
> Bunches of cute girls for your sons, too.


And don't forget to mention the sunbathing MILF's.
I know we stumbled across them taking the back way from the contest room.
(across the 2nd floor patio and down through the courtyard)
Went that way so I could get part of a smoke in going from one place to another.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Now a stab in the Heart!


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

TAY666 said:


> And don't forget to mention the sunbathing MILF's.
> I know we stumbled across them taking the back way from the contest room.
> (across the 2nd floor patio and down through the courtyard)
> Went that way so I could get part of a smoke in going from one place to another.


LOL, Our balconey was right over them.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thats the ONLY thing I really do not miss about Wonderfest and the HOTEL....for us non smokers from the west coast ....it's a real trip being exposed everywhere you go! *COUGH!* :drunk: 

But its worth it!


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

I am going to have to get a room even though I live in town. Just tooooooooo many stories to pass up. :thumbsup:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

fluke said:


> Thats the ONLY thing I really do not miss about Wonderfest and the HOTEL....for us non smokers from the west coast ....it's a real trip being exposed everywhere you go! *COUGH!* :drunk:
> 
> But its worth it!


What do you mean?
They practically eliminated most of the public smoking.

No ashtrays in the lobby this year.
No ashtrays in the hallways (they used to have the wall-mounted ones near the elivators and also throughout most of the hallways)


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Yeah, I noticed that right away about the ashtrays this year, too. The only time I smoke is when I drink, tho, so it wasn't a big deal to me since you can smoke in the hotel lounge or on your balcony. 



TAY666 said:


> One of these years we will stop and visit with the SM crowd at the pool.
> Just don't really know anyone out there yet, so we don't feel comfortable just barging in.


Dude! If you've been to WonderFest at least one time (and I'm sure you've been lots more than that, IIRC), you should know that the only way you'll oft-times meet folks is to walk up and start talking to them! Plus, the SM crowd at the Pool Party doesn't bite. Well, most of us don't bite, but you'll figure those who do out pretty quickly once they start moving towards you.  

Seriously, tho, I learned quickly at my first WonderFest just last year that if you don't go up and talk to folks, you'll never have a clue who they are or what they're interests are or what forums they might hang out in. So, next year, just walk up to someone, introduce yourself and then ask for me if you don't know or recognize their name. I'm one of those who doesn't bite unless I'm sicced at a person by my handler.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Griffworks said:


> Couple kewel things from WonderFest that I've not seen mentioned here yet....
> 
> Saturday, Andrew Probert had a 2 hour presentation in one of the upstairs rooms. During his presentation he talked about a lot of stuff. One of the things he mentioned was that the Rec Deck along the starboard aft rim section of the Refit . . .


You're talking about stbd aft in the saucer section that the big three are talking in during ST:TMP?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

No, I'm talking about the Rec Deck. It's located on the starboard (right) side of the primary hull, aft near the impulse engines. The only reason I was so specific was that sometimes folks seem to get rather confused, so... Supposedly, it's where the briefing Kirk gives the crew while watching the demise of Epsilon IX. However, that area is much too large. I want to say that the novelization had Kirk give the briefing on hangar deck, but I might be wrong - been a while since I read that. 

Anyhow, Mr. Probert showed us his rendition of the Rec Deck that actually fit in w/the underside of the primary hull's curve. It was really kewel and I wish he'd have shown us that on his website long, long ago! I started to ask if he'd put it on his site, but by the time I thought to do so, someone else asked a question, then he had a problem w/his remote (again) and I forgot to ask....


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Could that location be where the ST:TMP revision put the conversation in question? Looks like it to me.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm still of a mind that the Kirk, Spock & McCoy conversation took place in the Officers Lounge and that the view of the nacelle is some sort of viewscreen likely put there to give an outside view of the ship. From all I can tell and from what a lot of other folks who's opinions I highly respect have also tried to divine, there are no windows anywhere on the Refit that would give you that exact view. So, IMNSHO, that's a view screen in a small room in the Officers Lounge.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Griffworks said:


> I'm still of a mind that the Kirk, Spock & McCoy conversation took place in the Officers Lounge and that the view of the nacelle is some sort of viewscreen likely put there to give an outside view of the ship. From all I can tell and from what a lot of other folks who's opinions I highly respect have also tried to divine, there are no windows anywhere on the Refit that would give you that exact view. So, IMNSHO, that's a view screen in a small room in the Officers Lounge.


Riiight! It would have to be _something _like that for us OCD modellers--but I'm thinking the folks who were involved in the Director's Edition took the most similar shaped windows on the ship model and assigned the location there, hence the somewhat upwards view of the nacelle and more starboard view.

I've seen the sketches of what the shot was _supposed _to look like and it's a shame they didn't try to match windows (I know--budgetary constraints) at least. That would have made the Director's Edition officers' lounge in the teardrop where it should have been.

BTW: Seems the 1701 refit has an awful lot of recreation areas for a ship that size


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

There is a lot of recreation going on off duty.  

If you remember when Spock came aboard, you could see his shuttle out the windows of the officer's lounge. In the Mr.Scott's Guide to the Enterprise, it shows the lounge that the big three had the meeting, was above the windows. In that lounge there was only view screens. 

It would make sense. If the bridge was to contact them, like in Kirk's cabin, you would be able to see them. And would you not want to see the nacelles, than just stars?


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Griffworks said:


> Yeah, I noticed that right away about the ashtrays this year, too. The only time I smoke is when I drink, tho, so it wasn't a big deal to me since you can smoke in the hotel lounge or on your balcony.
> 
> 
> Dude! If you've been to WonderFest at least one time (and I'm sure you've been lots more than that, IIRC), you should know that the only way you'll oft-times meet folks is to walk up and start talking to them! Plus, the SM crowd at the Pool Party doesn't bite. Well, most of us don't bite, but you'll figure those who do out pretty quickly once they start moving towards you.
> ...


.

Oh, I know.
That is how we met all the people we already know.
But since I am a figure kind of guy, I didn't have a problem starting conversations with strangers that were figure modelers too.
Kind of hard to do with hardware.
While a lot of tecniques are the same and I love some of the ships (both reasons I hang around here ) It's hard to equate in conversation.
Once we get to know one or two people who hang there, we will stop by.
Just need that little comfort zone to get started. From there, we will circulate and socialize until we meet more people and expand our list of WF friends.
That is how we've gotten the wide range of friends we have now.
We kind of make our rounds with all the different cliques at the 'Fest.
Going from one group to the next. Just having fun, and enjoying the different flavor of the hobby


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Mark Yungblut, Erin "DasPhule" Lantz, Pat/Padawan, Vince Hoffman, Sal "Godfather" Bravo and several others who's names escape me at this early hour all do figures and are almost exclusively at Starship Modeler. Erin did an awesome female figure from an anime movie last year, tho I don't think he had one this year. Mark Yungblut is already planning a pretty kewel one next year, as well. So, we're not all hardware guys at SM.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Will keep that in mind.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> If you remember when Spock came aboard, you could see his shuttle out the windows of the officer's lounge. In the Mr.Scott's Guide to the Enterprise, it shows the lounge that the big three had the meeting, was above the windows. In that lounge there was only view screens.
> 
> It would make sense. If the bridge was to contact them, like in Kirk's cabin, you would be able to see them. And would you not want to see the nacelles, than just stars?


Yeah, I agree, that makes sense. I'm just thinking the makers of the movie weren't being that picky (as they should have been) and placed the big three conversation back where the rec deck was supposed to be. 

BTW: Can't recall if Thomas mentioned it or not but it looks as though the model may have been engineered to accept a rec deck of some design there but it wasn't included.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Well now we can put some figures looking out the lounge, just like STNG had.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Well now we can put some figures looking out the lounge, just like STNG had.


Problem for me is that the Phase II didn't have the lounge windows.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

So you are just going to do the Phase II Enterprise? When I build mine, I might rename it, but not sure now. Got to finish what I started first.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Well now we can put some figures looking out the lounge, just like STNG had.


Thats a great Idea. I have these Photo-Etched Brass people for the Titanic I got. I can use some of them. Thanks for the idea. 

Whew Hew!!!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> So you are just going to do the Phase II Enterprise? When I build mine, I might rename it, but not sure now. Got to finish what I started first.


Well, the first will be _Phase II_. The second will be a _TOS_ version with cylindrical nacelles but with saucer and engineering hulls' shapes similar to the refit.

The third I'm not sure of. May go for a _Constellation _class.


----------

